# PS3/ XBOX360 Video games in General?



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

So Im finding a few people I work with are into video games even though dispite the long hard hours and the lack of free time but at Xam in the morning when you get home from a long day what batter to do the nveg out for a bit and rewind and relax with some video games.

Any some what gamers out there?

I jsut got a PS3 for the Bday a few weeks ago. so ive been playing COD (call of duty4: modern Warfare)
Gran Turismo 
Grand Theft Auto

on PSN im ghettoracingkid

Hit me up. 

I got a Wii for me and the wife which is a blast. My freinds got a Xbox360 which is cool but i like a good racing games and blu ray whcih the ps3 offers


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I play on the PC. Unreal Tournament, Portal (and the rest of the Orange Box)

Sins of a Solar Empire is looking interesting right now.

No console games in this house, but more PCs than people.


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm currently working on beating Grand Theft Auto 4 and Devil May Cry 4. Both games are awesome. I play some stuff on the PC but not much.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

what system?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a really sweet PC rig anD I play alot of PC games. Most recently I was into Call of Duty 4, and I still play Counter-Strike.

Right now I am really into Rock Band and Guitar Hero. I can survive on expert, but get blown away on the super difficult songs.

I want to get a PS3 for Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We have a PS2. My 8 yr old son is the biggest gamer in our household. I do enjoy kicking back and playing Need For Speed: Underground. We also have Pro Street but I don't care for the format as much. Test Drive is another one I like.

I play games on the computer. Diner Dash, Fish Tycoon, and others of that type are my favorites. I also enjoy the hidden object games. I find all of those are a great way to relax.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

*sigh* my boyfriend is the gamer. It seems that everyone knows a gamer in their life, the boyfriend is mine. He is usually into computer games, he's beaten portal at least 3 times (yes, the cake is a lie), I just talked him into canceling his World of warcraft account, and games take up 85% of his free time. 

However, for his birthday,he got an Xbox360. He has Call of Duty something or other and GTA 4. It's actually kind of sad that games take up the majority of his life.


----------



## cheesemonger (May 8, 2008)

I love Dance Dance Revolution on the Wii. And I admit...I play a bit of WOW. My husband bought a PS3, but I haven't found any games on it yet that I love.


----------



## food-macro (May 13, 2008)

I was a really big gamer (10+ hours straight on computer and yes WoW)
iv decided to put more time into cooking then games though (i never once practiced my cooking skills at home :roll but i will still play a bit but much less maybe 1-2 h a day 3-4 on my day off but otherwise its cooking\drivers liscense!


----------



## cerradura (May 14, 2008)

I mainly play on my PC, but I have a Wii as well. Currently, most of my gaming time is spent on Call of Duty 4.


----------



## jonpcooks (May 9, 2008)

i love my wii
i got it recently, and only have 2 games for it
(Resident Evil 4 and Smash Bros.)
anyone have suggestions for my next game purchase?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mario, Mario Kart... gogogo now!


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

When i get my next pay check, im buying a ps3 and right now I can only afford one game but my friend has a ps3 and he has COD and online it is just simply amazing so ill be getting that game first. 

So I will be sure to find you on COD4 online. 

For now i have ps2 and i play killzone online. HellriseQuinn01


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm a PC gamer, I'm 25, and single...this usually affords me a few extra minutes for game time. I like first person shooters, real time strategies, and some role playing games. Just got Unreal Tournament 3, finally got Halo2 to work for XP, tried Command and Conquer 3 but having some problems, I regular on Guild Wars, love Supreme Commander, some Call of Duty 4. I can't wait for Star Craft 2.

No consoles in my house.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys are a bunch of video game addicts.

The only real game worth mentioning is Burger Time!

That one teaches you to cook for real!


----------



## penpen (Jun 24, 2008)

Im about 6 hours into Golden Sun. Its one of the best 2D RPGs ive ever played. If you missed it its worth picking up for your GBA or NDS.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh snap, theres officially a Diablo3...I'm sooooo on that band wagon along with Star Craft 2.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

pretty tame - I like making cakes on the wii but it drives me nuts.
Mostly i jst play my DS. Spiro is my fave and Zelda. Stuck on both.
Love the simpsons on the 360


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd prefer playing those games in PC rather than playing in XBOX and other stuff..

having investing a lots of money on those things, we can utilise that money in improving the performance of the PC by having all the latest display cards and even graphic cards..

but some of my friends have become mad of COD...they are still on with it..its really rocking..:roll:


----------

